# megathrust archery



## jas-legolas (Aug 23, 2007)

has anyone seen or shot these yet? if so whats youre thoughts on them.
cheers jas..............
http://www.megathrustarchery.com/


----------



## uabdave (Mar 12, 2007)

*arrows*

Too dang expensive for me to try them


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*The Megathrust advantage!*

I am a Staff Shooter for Megathrust Archery and am very excited about the product!
The shafts are top quality,all components are reusable if your arrow is damaged! You can recover parts from a damaged arrow and utilize fletchings ,nocks and inserts!
I have never been able to do this with glued fletchings and inserts!

And the best part! You can eliminate trips to the sporting goods shop or archery shop for every small repair on an arrow! Shafts can be ordered to length with no cutting and no glueing!

The "Easy Pull " Field tips are great! Less damage to costly targets and a 1 hand retrive from the target! 
All field tips are marked with thier respective weight! no guess work!

No Glue! No Pro Shop!
Check them out at www.megathrustarchery.com
and get in on the state of the art technology!
Feel free to PM me with questions or comments!


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Check em out!*

Check em out!


----------



## buckmark1 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Question*

So are the shafts slotted for the vanes, or are they in an insert or some kind? If the arrow shafts or slotted for the vanes, does this make the shaft weaker on the back end?


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Shafts*

Yes the shafts are slotted at the end,Just slide in the stabilizer and lock it in with the 2 collars and slide in the Knock! 
As for weakining the shaft,I have been shooting the same 5 shafts all season! I broke 1 arrow on a branch riccochet on a overgrown 3D course and my arrow still ended up in the target!
Normal effect of a bad shot!
Give them a try ,accuracy is unbelievable!


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Cutting edge!*

Cutting edge!


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*check um out!*

check um out!


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*5 Shot 50 Yard Group!!!*

5 shot 50 yard group! Check out the Megathrust accuracy!


----------



## Crazy_Boxer (Apr 24, 2008)

When are they coming out with a 340 spine ???


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Spline*

Very soon! I just Talked to them Friday and They may have a 300 available soon!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I looked at em on the webpage but couldnt get past the price.....too expensive for this GI.


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Price*

What are you shootin! are the arrows your shootin top quality or low quality/
Can you reuse any component on your current arrow?
These are top quality shafts ,super accurate and super straight!
The big picture far out weighs initial investment!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

redhookred1 said:


> What are you shootin! are the arrows your shootin top quality or low quality/
> Can you reuse any component on your current arrow?
> These are top quality shafts ,super accurate and super straight!
> The big picture far out weighs initial investment!


Don't get offended Mr. ProStaffer, maybe I don't shoot enough to warrant that price then........
These arrows aint the only thing I see now days over-priced for my liking kind of like Bowtech's Octane line. Sure they might be GREAT gizmos but, for the common shooter, I think the price should be more moderate. 

I can get .001 or .003 straightness arrows for under $90 a dozen and they havent failed me yet.


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*megathrust*

I never get offended! I am trying to give you the facts... when you break a $90 a dozen shaft what part can you reuse?that is my only point!
I realize the economy is terrible ~! that is the prefect reason to recycle and make a good initial investment!


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

TTT For a great arrow


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Megathrust*

Alot of interest This weekend at the 3D shoot!!!
Keep the questions comin!!!


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Megathrust*

I will be at the R 100 in Palmer Mass. This weekend ,there will be a couple staff shooters available for questions or to check out The Megathrust product!
Feel free to introduce yourself! look for the Black and Red shooters shirts!
See ya There!


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

I been shooting them since they came out in January at the ATA show..
I was a little sceptical by the slits in the arrow and just wasnt ready to lay down my CX350's.. Well I started to shoot them more and more at 3D shoots and it didn't take long to switch totally. I have 1000's of shots with them with no problem what so ever, I know for a fact they have held up better then my 350's would. With the amount of tourneys I been shooting and leagues, I would have went through twice as many of 350's... 

I also feel that they are a more accurate arrow, especially down range 40+yd.
The reason I think is in the spine mark. Each arrow has a little white mark indicating the spine, having a matched set of arrows has definitely improved my scores.. When I nick up a fletch, it takes all of 30 seconds to fix and that arrow is back in the rotation, like brand new...

Now I really got to see the advantage of the no glue insert last month.. I was doing some tuning for an up coming hunt and was able to align my broadheads the way i wanted them. Using a single blade design broadhead I was able to line them straight up and down which was also in perfect line with the spine of the shaft.. I been at this game for a long time and have never seen a better hunting arrow fly, I shot them at 50 yards and they flew perfect....

They are definitely different, there's no doubt. But I am a believer after all the testing I have done.. I'm not saying you need to drop your current arrow or the sky will fall. Just give them a look and make up your own mind..

I will be a the MAC tournament on Saturday in FreePort, IL if anyone would like to take a closer look at them. If you catch me on the practice range, I would be more then happy to let you shoot some and have some literature for you.

Jimbo

Here is a pic of some that I painted for hunting.......


----------



## joe bridge (Nov 9, 2007)

hey there....are you able to get them in just 3 flights?


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Stabilizers*

No, all the stabilizers are 4 fletch style,like the dart!


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

And I will be in Arizona july 3rd 4th 5th atthe SUNRISE 3-D SHOOT OUT and you can me in my red & black shirt


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

Whats the gpi? How straight are they? Website lacks some critical pieces of info!


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

They're interesting, i might have to check out a little closer.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

*Megathrust*

They are 8.1 gpi and 00.6 in strainghtness


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

MICCOX said:


> They are 8.1 gpi and 00.6 in strainghtness


I hope thats .006, correct?


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

You are right had brain fart


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

STAFF SHOOTER.. DEAD CENTER ARCHERY STABILIZERS..
STAFF SHOOTER..MEGATHRUSTARCHERY..GREAT ARROWS!..NO GLUE!..NO PRO SHOP! 

????? why do keep send info to the shop?.....when you say.. NO PRO SHOP..
Thanks for helping the pro shops...:mg::mg:


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

archeryxXx said:


> STAFF SHOOTER.. DEAD CENTER ARCHERY STABILIZERS..
> STAFF SHOOTER..MEGATHRUSTARCHERY..GREAT ARROWS!..NO GLUE!..NO PRO SHOP!
> 
> ????? why do keep send info to the shop?.....when you say.. NO PRO SHOP..
> Thanks for helping the pro shops...:mg::mg:


I think he is referring to the fact that if you need a fletch repaired you don't have to run to the PRO SHOP. I would rather walk into my shop and buy a pack of stabilizers and fix it myself, then bother my tech with an arrow repair. He has more important things to do then strip an arrow and refletch it to make a few dollars...

I think it's a good thing for both the pro shops and the consumer.
The PS can stock all the components to repair the arrows and the consumer can do the work themselves.
How many times I have thought of a color scheme over the years, only to be disappointed when i picked them up because it just didn't look as good as I thought it would. Now you just simply change them out to the way you like...

You also don't have folks who are real hard on arrows coming back in saying you didn't put enough glue on my fletching, the ones you want to strangle but you just have to smile and say "No problem Sir, I will fix it for you":laugh:



I have a question that non of my buddies nor myself can figure out, if anyone has an idea, please chime in...

My CX 350's and my Mega Thrust arrows were real close in weight, the MT were 3 grains lighter.
We shot them through the crono and the MT were an average of 6 feet per second faster..

The 350's had 3 blazers on it and the MT is a 4 fletch. Why would they be that much faster, do you think it's the spine, the thinner fletching, less drag where the fletching contacts the arrow?? 
We were all scratching our head on this one and really never figured it out. 
If anyone has any ideas, please chime in..:cheers:


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Megathrust*

My "No Pro shop"Quote is referancing the fact that Field repairs can be done and parts from damaged arrows can be utilized without having to get them refletched or reglued. Please utilize your local pro shop to Purchase Megathrust arrows or on line at megathrust.com . If your local pro shop does not carry them ask them to check out the product on line ! You wont be dissapointed in the Quality!


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

I really do like the idea, but the price will keep lots of folks away. There is a lot of arrows of similar weight and as good or better straightness out there for half the price. Like I said, the idea is good; price is bad.


----------



## Twiggley (Feb 15, 2009)

the straight ness of the arrow is actually .003 but we have tested them in .001 .003 .006 and with this system of no glue in the arrow there is nothing to through off the center of the arrow. so we got the same accuracy with each arrow. and we shoot from 20 to 100 yards in testing. i have been shooting them since oct and you will not find a more accurate arrow. im a staff shooter as well i shoot out of california and live only 5 min from the shop so i do lots of testing with them and out of the box i personally have shot 1 1/4 groups of 3 at 86 yards with a bhfs set up. the slits in the back do not at all weaken the arrow we have over 80,000 shots out of the hooter shooter with no broken shafts. they are extemely strong. With broadheads i get under 1 inch groups out to 80 yards, i have cut off fletchings at 80 yards and finally got my first squirrel at 82 yards last weekend shooting a cut on contact broadhead. the price is 150 a dozen but that includes everything you need to build the arrow and it takes you maybe 20 minutes to assemble a whole dozen arrows. if you have any questions please just ask we are trying to get people to take a look and get past the oh its cut its weak... its not give it a look at least its worth it.


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 5, 2003)

What size are the stabilizers?


----------



## Twiggley (Feb 15, 2009)

there are 3 different sizes right now they are 1 3/4 in long and different is the design. we have the leaf kite and full check out the website to see a pic of them, megathrustarchery.com They are making a newer size to be legal to shoot in ibo competitions i think they are gonna be 2 inch. that way they are legal and all. someone complained in vegas at the indoor about them so they are making slightly larger ones.


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Megathrust at the R100*

Great weekend at the R100 ! Lots of interests and questions about the Megathrust technology!
Great meeting you!


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Megathrust at the R100*

Megathrust Staff shooters at Palmer Mass. R100 !
Great shoot ! Fun Day!


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

im thinking about giving these a try.

for those that said these were too expensive ,,,,

i was looking at the 6-pack for $80.00

its got the shafts ,
stabilizers,
nocks,
inserts,
and the ball points.

and considering the inserts are $30 for 3 on the website , 
i would say thats a pretty good deal.

i think ill be trying them soon :darkbeer:


----------



## Dilligaf (Dec 25, 2005)

Twiggley said:


> the straight ness of the arrow is actually .003 but we have tested them in .001 .003 .006 and with this system of no glue in the arrow there is nothing to through off the center of the arrow.
> i personally have shot 1 1/4 groups of 3 at 86 yards with a bhfs set up. the slits in the back do not at all weaken the arrow we have over 80,000 shots out of the hooter shooter with no broken shafts. they are extemely strong. With broadheads i get under 1 inch groups out to 80 yards, i have cut off fletchings at 80 yards and finally got my first squirrel at 82 yards last weekend shooting a cut on contact broadhead. .


How are they affected by cross wind.
Thats great shooting 80yards >1" groups.

Someone said that these are top end arrows in top end do you mean Carbon express Nano's or Easton X10 protours or are there other top end arrows to compare.


----------



## notaclue (Apr 28, 2008)

can they be shot out of a whisker bisquit rest


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*stailizers*

Honestly I have never shot them thru a Whisker bisciut,but the stabilizers(fletchings) are very tough and are much more resilient than standard plastic fletchings and should be great thru your rest!
I will check it out with Megathrust and let you know if the have any other info!
Thanks for the interest!


----------



## hilbilyhunter (Nov 21, 2003)

*regarding wisker bisquit !*

I have tested these arrows myself and not a bad arrow but the wb is not a good idea with this arrow adds noise and the (stabilizers or fletch) wear in just a few shots the only issue I had with them was the expense for consumer and the cost for smaller proshops to get started with Them Was a bit high! But overall not a bad idea the ones i tested still fly down Range once in a while !! Hope they do well and all goes well for them! :darkbeer:


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Twiggley (Feb 15, 2009)

i got a picture of the broadheads at 80 yards and field tips at 86 yards with just a 60 yard pin doing the ol pin stacking. the broadheads though i now have a 80 yard pin and shoot squirrels and coyotes at 80 with em. you can compare them to any carbon shaft made for 45-75 lbs any brand you want take out of a box and shoot them with no tuning and see what gets better accuaracy. I DO NOT TUNE ANY OF MY ARROWS. I TWIST BROADHEADS ON AND SHOOT EM AND TOOK ARROWS FROM THE BOX CUT EM SHOT EM AND GOT 1 1/4 IN GROUP AT 86 YARDS. that was with the field points group of three. i say 45 cause thats what these are rated for you can always shoot overspined and not hurt anything and i shoot just over a 29 inch arrow my draw length is 28.5 and i shoot 67.5 lbs with no problems. thats my hunting bow target bow is 52.3 lbs with a 28 in arrow. 85 grain broadhead and 80 grain field tips. as far as wisker biscuts go shoot em dont hurt em at all the do alot of testing with wiskers cause they are popular with hunting. work great with drop aways too.


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*check um out!*

A Great arrow!


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

TTT For a great arrow


----------



## henkiller2333 (May 8, 2006)

they are pretty nice arrows my freind is a pro staffer for them and he loves them and shoots pretty good with them.the main part that i like is they are easy to fix and get ready.......bowbuster is the pro staffer


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Megathrhrust*

Check out the site! Lots of cool stuff!!


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

*Megatrust*

All right I will be at sunrise 3-D shoot-out in AR. The 4th of july shouting my megatruth arrows so come look me up I will be in my red and black shirt be gald to show you my arrows and let you shot them. ttt


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Happy 4th Of July!*

Happy 4th to all everyone !!:darkbeer:


----------



## Mizzoukispot (Feb 4, 2006)

I can see this filling a niche for those who have to switch things out on the fly, or those who want to pay for simplicity. Really neat idea. As far as using "recycling" as a sales point, I guess you have to when you charge 30 bucks for a pack of inserts. Standard inserts are so much less expensive, however, if you use a "soft melt" type of glue, you can recycle standard inserts as well.


----------



## Twiggley (Feb 15, 2009)

well some people just want the inserts so they are more expensive. if you buy the pack of arrows obvisously its gonna be cheaper. if you buy arrows from a store you can get the inserts to replace the ones you lost or need extra for cheaper. the arrows really arent that expensive no more then goldtip pros or carbon express's top line cant think of the name off top of my head, but they are competitive for any top of the line arrow and these arrows are top of the line. give em a shot ask your store to get a sample pack and let you shoot them at there range. your gonna be happy and amazed at the accuracy and strenght of the arrows.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

$90 for 6 arrows...Yeah it's not happening. BTW - FOBs are quicker to put on. :wink:

:izza:


----------



## Twiggley (Feb 15, 2009)

not sure what a fob is but you may think its too much but they are worth it. you really get what you pay for. its a good product and you get everything you need tips inserts fletchings nocks everything. but its really what you want to spend some may not be able to afford over 60 for a dozen arrows, i know how things get.


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Megathrust*

I have been shooting the same dozen all 3D season,Only replacing a few stabilizers and one lost arrow on a miss(Thats a whole different story!)
They are tough!!


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

where could i find a list of shops that carry these arrows?


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

So the more expensive something is, the better it is?



Twiggley said:


> not sure what a fob is but you may think its too much but they are worth it. *you really get what you pay for*. its a good product and you get everything you need tips inserts fletchings nocks everything. but its really what you want to spend some may not be able to afford over 60 for a dozen arrows, i know how things get.


I can say the same of my GTs.



redhookred1 said:


> I have been shooting the same dozen all 3D season,Only replacing a few stabilizers and one lost arrow on a miss(Thats a whole different story!)
> They are tough!!


As far as being reusable. I notice that the "stabilizers" are all 4 flight and that they are all connected. Should 1 side be damaged you can't just remove the damaged portion and replace it, can you? That's the great thing about FOBs. Because they are rigid they are more durable then fletchings. Whenever I group my FOB'd arrows tightly the FOBs pop right off the arrow with the nock which I put right back on when I retrieve my arrows. FOBs continue to fly great even with a little damage.

Don't get me wrong, I'm certain it is a great product and has its applications, however, in my honest opinion it is not worth the price. Also before anyone gets all huffy about price tags and being cheap, I own an S.O.S. by Paradigm Archery.

:izza:


----------



## Twiggley (Feb 15, 2009)

everyone can admit that cheaper isnt always better nor is more expensive either. i shot gold tip for 3 years and loved em. i shot pro hunters for target and hunting. i tried these megathrust arrows and the honestly blew them out of the water. doesnt mean gold tips are not a good arrow but im my testing the megathrust were better. thats all im saying, and yes i would say that a top of the line arrow weather it be megathrust goldtip beeman or easton what ever, though more expensive it is better than a bottom line aluminum or entry level carbon. everyone has there own opinion about there equipment and they are absolutly entilitled to that and in no way would i say they are wrong, but in my opinion and many who have tried these arrows they are worth the money and you get a superb product.


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*MEGATHRUST PROMOTION ON A.T.!!!! Check it out!*

Check it out everyone!!! Great deal to try a great arrow!!!!
Click on the Megathrust ad and check it out!!!
you will not be dissapointed!!!


----------



## lasse5214 (Mar 6, 2007)

*400 spine*

Are there only one spine?
For what draw weight is this arrows?
A 31" 400 arrow will be a bit different
than a 27 ore 28"

Thanks
Lasse


----------



## Twiggley (Feb 15, 2009)

currently there is just the 400 spine rated at 45-75 lbs. i shoot 28.5 in draw and shoot 67.5 lbs for hunting and 52.3 for target. my arrows are 29 inches i believe.85 grain tips in both.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*Megathrust at Worlds MBO*

I am Staff shooter for Megathrust archery , and shot the arrows in MBO at worlds in Ellicotville. This was my first time at I.B.O worlds. Although I didn't place as well as i would have liked to. I had two days of competative shooting with awesome shooters. Arrows slapping and difflecting off of each other with no *breakage!! which has to be one of the toughest enviroments for any arrow. My two hardest x's were at 48 and 50 yards. Pin wheeled. look for Megathrust to be there again in MBO next year...:wink:*


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

Shinsou said:


> So the more expensive something is, the better it is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Shinsou,
Mega thrust does make arrows that you can shoot with fobs or traditional fletching... The price might seem high, but for a high end arrow that is already spine indexed for you, you cant beat it...
The spine indexing sold me when I seen them at the ATA show, coupled with inserts you can adjust, you can build the most accurate hunting arrow you ever shot...:thumbs_up
I line up my broadhead the same on every arrow and shoot with the spine mark in the 12 o'clock position, every arrow comes off the bow the same. No more shooting your hunting arrows just to make sure all is well and having to sharpen or replace blades after testing. 
I just killed two antelope with these arrows a few days ago, one at 20 yards and the other at 63. Both arrows preformed flawlessly, here is a pic of them before I cleaned them... I will post a link to the story later this weekend when I get all the pics downloaded...

They are still running a special right now, 29.99 for a 3 arrow pack with free shipping. My old CX Maximum 350's are costing 145.00 a dozen now, so these are actually cheaper if you get in on the special..


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Why not just use a fob and they are fixable at home as well? No glue, no vanes or repairing. Just pop off an on. They are only around 15.00 to twenty bucks for 13. I like your guys idea, but not sure about 4 vanes and the clearence issue. How tall are they?


----------



## Twiggley (Feb 15, 2009)

there are 3 different fletchings to use, a full, kite, and leaf. so far the only rest that will not work that we have found is the metal one that uses the really stiff fibers like a wisker biscut but its cut out for a 3 vane... not sure what its called or who makes it. other wise i have had no problem with clearence, and far as 4 vane look at what nasa uses they spend billions of dollars on rockets missiles... all have 4 vanes. same goes for bombs and torpedos.


----------



## Red Boar (Mar 26, 2007)

*Why 3 different stabilizer (fletching) designs? Why not do the testing and determine the most accurate? As a consumer I would be just taking a guess.  BTW: I am only interested in which is the best for use of broadheads...field points are not particular about fletchings. *


----------



## Red Boar (Mar 26, 2007)

*Additionally, the "Trial 3-Pack" does not allow you to choose arrow length when ordering. How does one specify? *


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Trial pack*

The trial pack is 3 arrow set with the standard stabilizers, you can pull the inserts and cut them to a specific length and reinstall the inserts !
As for accuracy with the Stabilizers ,I have tested all sizes and have had no change in accuracy! I just got the Rugged leaf stabilizers which are the smallest and shot my best 3D score this year! 273 out of 280!
the shafts are very tough !! I got my dozen 5 months ago and shoot every day and compete every weekend and still have 10 left!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Red Boar (Mar 26, 2007)

redhookred1 said:


> The trial pack is 3 arrow set with the standard stabilizers, you can pull the inserts and cut them to a specific length and reinstall the inserts !
> As for accuracy with the Stabilizers ,I have tested all sizes and have had no change in accuracy! I just got the Rugged leaf stabilizers which are the smallest and shot my best 3D score this year! 273 out of 280!
> the shafts are very tough !! I got my dozen 5 months ago and shoot every day and compete every weekend and still have 10 left!!!:darkbeer:


*I dont' have a bow shop...why would I want to have to cut them myself? I thought that was one of the advantages...having them already cut to length. My question might be best answered by those from the company. Why 3 fletching designs and which do controlled tests show to be the best at stabilzing broadheads? *


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Trial pack*

I am sure if you send mEgathrust a email on thier site theyv will try to accomodate you as best as they can ! as for your other comments I am not sure what you mean about three fletch??? 
I can PERSONALLY tell you that all the stabilizers perform well for me and a trial pack is just what it is a Trial pack!
Good shootin! Rich Diaz


----------



## Red Boar (Mar 26, 2007)

redhookred1 said:


> I am sure if you send mEgathrust a email on thier site theyv will try to accomodate you as best as they can ! as for your other comments I am not sure what you mean about three fletch???
> I can PERSONALLY tell you that all the stabilizers perform well for me and a trial pack is just what it is a Trial pack!
> Good shootin! Rich Diaz



*What's to understand? They have 3 fletching designs..they prefer to call them stabliziers (no one else does). If I was going to promote my product I'd tell folks which design performs best when shooting field points only for 3D purposes and I'd tell them which of my fletching designs works best to stabilize broadheads for hunting (based on controlled tests, not opinion). If they all worked identically then there would be no reason to offer 3. *


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Megathrust*

Megathrust is based off of the Bottelson dart company ! That is why they call them stabilizers... They are using the same technology that they have been using for years on darts.

If you have a specific question I will try to answer it 1 If I cant ...Like I said.. send Megathrust a question... They will give you the info you need!
There is no arrow company thet will post on their site what specific arrow or fletching to use with broad heads! You will have to try what you are shooting for your self and experiment and again thas why Megathrust is so great ! you can utilize all your components on severy arrow and reuse them!!!


----------



## Red Boar (Mar 26, 2007)

redhookred1 said:


> Megathrust is based off of the Bottelson dart company ! That is why they call them stabilizers... They are using the same technology that they have been using for years on darts.
> 
> If you have a specific question I will try to answer it 1 If I cant ...Like I said.. send Megathrust a question... They will give you the info you need!
> There is no arrow company thet will post on their site what specific arrow or fletching to use with broad heads! You will have to try what you are shooting for your self and experiment and again thas why Megathrust is so great ! you can utilize all your components on severy arrow and reuse them!!!


*This is the first arrow company (to my knowledge) that designs arrows to specifically attach/insert fletchings that have been designed for them. That makes them different. In this case, yes indeed they should know which fletching stabilizes broadheads best. Are you saying they didn't go through an R & D period? Are you saying the fletching designs are completely random? Of course they had to go through R & D and yes it is impossible for them not to know which works best. Mechanical broadheads don't require any more stabilizing then field points. By broadheads I am referring to ones with blades:

NAP Nighmares
Slick Tricks
Silver Flames
Bunker Busters
Thunderheads
Montecs
Muzzy
ABC Sonics
Magnus Stingers
Crossfires
Hellrazors
etc., etc,*


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Megathrust*

No pleasin ya ! 
I tried!
Contact Megathrust for any info ar help....
Trial pack ,Stabilizer or broadhead ,I tried to give you any info I could to help you but you seem to want to debate every point!!!
Lots of luck!:tongue:


----------



## Twiggley (Feb 15, 2009)

i shoot the full for my broad head its a steel force sabertooth hp 85 grain. we have shot thunderhead, muzzys, g5, all kinds of expandables, thats what i have shot they have tested more. i find the full is best for broadheads and i shoot the leaf for target. just like anything you have to see what is best for your set up.


----------



## Red Boar (Mar 26, 2007)

redhookred1 said:


> No pleasin ya !
> I tried!
> Contact Megathrust for any info ar help....
> Trial pack ,Stabilizer or broadhead ,I tried to give you any info I could to help you but you seem to want to debate every point!!!
> Lots of luck!:tongue:



*It is not a matter of pleasing or not pleasing.  I was asking a simple question of someone who actually had an answer. Someone from Megathrust will certainly know which, during testing of their fletching designs, did the best job of stabilizing broadheads. Very, very, very simple question. My days of throwing money at every new product is over. The economy dictates that for most of us. Any time someone introduces a new product, their job is to convince folks that what they have works better than what we are already using. Your answer...just buy, buy, buy and see for yourself. That don't cut it. I am a hunter...the arrow's job is just to deliver a broadhead to a specific spot as accurately as possible. Does the Megathrust arrow do that and how and why is it better? What did their testing show? I admit, I did ask one other very simple question: why does the site not allow you to choose your arrow length on the Trial pack? Again, very simple question. *


----------



## Twiggley (Feb 15, 2009)

if you email them im sure they will cut it to your length. email them before purchase and wait for the reply. the web site is still really new and undergoing changes. in my testing with them i found the full fletching is best. We shoot cut on contact broadheads and get arrows touching at 80 yards. consistant groups of under 1 1/2 in are normal. i am using a 80 yard pin. the main point of the various sizes is that people have there own choice and tastes. just as there are thousands of glue on fletchings we offer 3 or our own and are working on some other ones as people have asked for longer versions. hopefully this answers your question and if you have anymore you can write them here or pm me. i shoot for the company and go to the shop as its in my home town. i can ask them personally if i cannot answer your question. we will answer anything we can and are more than happy to help out.


----------



## Red Boar (Mar 26, 2007)

Twiggley said:


> if you email them im sure they will cut it to your length. email them before purchase and wait for the reply. the web site is still really new and undergoing changes. in my testing with them i found the full fletching is best. We shoot cut on contact broadheads and get arrows touching at 80 yards. consistant groups of under 1 1/2 in are normal. i am using a 80 yard pin. the main point of the various sizes is that people have there own choice and tastes. just as there are thousands of glue on fletchings we offer 3 or our own and are working on some other ones as people have asked for longer versions. hopefully this answers your question and if you have anymore you can write them here or pm me. i shoot for the company and go to the shop as its in my home town. i can ask them personally if i cannot answer your question. we will answer anything we can and are more than happy to help out.



Thanks...Anecdotal information is somewhat helpful. I emailed the questions on the site and hopefully they can provide results from their testing as well. I'll contact ahead of time to make sure they can cut to length before I order. Best regards....


----------



## Dilligaf (Dec 25, 2005)

To get your answer under control situations every broadhead on the market would need to be tested, the best way to determine which one is best is to try them for your self.
Personnally i think every design would work the same it would just be a personal choice which one you choose.

I am currently testing these shaft and i think for a hunting arrow nodoubt they would be one of the best.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*sounds good*

These arrows sound great but no where could I find where they are made. It is alot easier for me to pay the money for american made products then some made in another country.

Paul Coleman


----------



## Twiggley (Feb 15, 2009)

100% made in america. the shafts are from an american manufacter, the knocks, inserts, points, everything else is completely made at the shop in california. one of the best things about this company is its all made here. american made with pride


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks Twiggley I will be checking them out! YOU THE MAN


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

The fletchings arent the only thing, Its the inserts as well, they go in with no glue either. the inserts slide in and set with an allen set screw and pressure fit, I have shot them hundreds of times without them coming un-done. The best part is damaged arrows can be taken appart, and good parts salvaged. glue in parts are lost with the damaged arrow.


----------



## Nitro Stinger 5 (Apr 26, 2008)

I think the arrows are made by Victory, they are made in Mexico.


----------



## jayp310 (Aug 4, 2009)

Just broke down and bought a half dozen. Is there any tricks to these arrows? I really like new concepts and couldn't resist. I should be shooting them this weekend. I will get back with my results.


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Megathrust*

No Tricks, just keep the line on the nock lined up with the line on the shaft and you should be slammin Xs in no time!
There is a assembly video on the website if you have any questions!
Also feel free to PM me with question!
www.megathrustarchery.com


----------



## Twiggley (Feb 15, 2009)

i know the owner and designer of these arrows. he only deals american. they are made in california. i can tell you that honestly. they are american arrows


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

why do people buy blazers, quickspins, fusions, kurley vanes, plastic or real feathers? why are fletchings available from mini blazers to 4 and 5 inch lenths if one size fits all? are you saying that someone with a heavy broadheads shooting big game 340 spined huntng arrow, and someone shooting a fat boy 300GR. 500 spine with a 30 inch draw uses the exact same fletching?. Most archers will say, contrary to a previous post that had stated that there is no difference in broadhead flight vs field points, that MORE tuning flaws show up with MOST (not all) broadheads than do field points.. but for avg. person shooting about 30yrds, you'll never know the difference. shoot your broadheads into a target at 60 - 70 yards and switch to same weight field point, and tell me its exactly the same.... the same holds true for the megathrust packs. there are different "stabilizers" or "fletchings for slightly different needs.. although you can probably use all of them at close range without noticing any difference what so ever, with either field points or broadheads, innevitably you will find that you MAY, or MAY NOT need larger "stabilizers" "fletchings". However you are given that option. I happen to prefer their larger stabilizer, which tends to be a little noisier than the smaller ones. However I use them primarily for 3-d so I dont' care about noise.. as far as 3 or 4 fletching goes, Im sure there was alot of research that has gone into the benefit or detriment of either fletching design, I am sure that part of the consideration was determined to the proprietory process that goes into making the cut into the arrow shaft. as far as clearance issues I have shot them off of a trophy ridge drop zone, and also a n.a.p, smart rest with no clearance problems. and have not missed a 3-d shoot this year, as well as shooting them in M.B.O class at the world championships in Ellicotville. without any clearance issues.. If you order arrows from the company, they will infact cut them for you, however, I am not sure about the trial packs. I hope that this has helped answer any questions, or maybe produced more than answers, however, if your question still wasn't answered please contact the manufacturer, thanks


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*broadheads*

to add to my last post... megathrust did some research to determine which broadheads work best with their arrows, and which fletchingsto use with them. If you go to their website, they have an illustration in regards to broad head allignment to the arrow shaft. I will call them this week and find out what combinations seem to work best for them and post the results as I get them, for anyone interested on A.T. thanks for your patience.


----------



## zukedude (Sep 7, 2009)

One thing I don't understand with they're 3 pack deal is how are you able to cut them to size when you have to use a set screw to tighten the inserts? I have a friend who just won a set and they are pretty long and will need to be cut.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*cut arrows*

your pro shop can cut them for you to the size shafts you shoot. then you can put your inserts in... I am considering buying an arrow saw myself also available from your local pro shop, cabela's, or here on A.T., for about 100$ If you buy a saw. then you can cut your own arrows, and set them up completely yourself. You wouldnt have to bug your pro shop to cut or make arrows for you while they are busy setting up bows for customers. Especially now that hunting season is coming up. And with megathrust arrows that is all you need. you wouldnt have to buy a fletching jig, fletching removal tools, glues, cleaners, sand paper and all that stuff that goes along with traditional fletchings. I currently have my pro shop cut my arrows for me. let me know how it turns out. thanks for supporting .


----------



## zukedude (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the reply I decided last night to order two sets of three and get them cut myself. There is still one thing I am not sure about but I think I have figured it out. Does the set screw make the insert expand thus holding it in the shaft? I really like they're website but not being able to figure that out almost made me not buy any arrows.


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

zukedude said:


> Thanks for the reply I decided last night to order two sets of three and get them cut myself. There is still one thing I am not sure about but I think I have figured it out. *Does the set screw make the insert expand thus holding it in the shaft? * I really like they're website but not being able to figure that out almost made me not buy any arrows.


Zuke,
that is exactly how they work.. It's so nice being able to turn all your broadheads the way you want them, your gonna love them.......:thumb:


----------



## SupraTT (Dec 18, 2007)

I want to know how much helical is there in degrees? Before i buy
I also want to know more about the weights listed 40-70 lbs draw weight is a lot of range for a single shaft to cover? Will it handle a 82nd maxed out at 71 lbs and a 30 inch draw?


----------



## Twiggley (Feb 15, 2009)

3 degree helical as far as the strength issue i dont think there would be a prob im shooting a 28 in draw 70lb mathews lx, 85 grain broadhead arrow is 29 3/4 inch long i do believe. holdin up very well. they are in the process of making a heavier grain shaft.


----------



## SupraTT (Dec 18, 2007)

Well i am interested for sure. I will give it a honest try out. If it is a true 3 degree helical on a 4 fletch setup it will have massive amouts of stability enough so that even a smaller stabilizer as you call them. Will be enough to handle any broadhead in the 100gr size without breaking a sweat.


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*New shafts!!!*

Unveiled at the ATA !!! The New! 300 spline and FAT shafts!!!
Should be up on the Megathust site soon!


----------



## manzanita (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm intrigued by the easily replaceable fletching of the Megathrust arrows.

I do have a question, though. How do you set up a Megathrust arrow for use with a shoot through arrow rest? With three vane fletching I set up my arrows with the cock feather down so that the vane will pass between the prongs of the arrow rest. With four vanes I'm guessing it's easy enough to set up one vane pointing straight down, but then the spine mark looks like it wouldn't be at 12 o'clock, as suggested by Megathrust.

Any insights on this?

Thanks.

-Scott


----------

